# Wireless security camera question



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

looking at getting a security camera system for my house. I'd like to go wireless so it's easier to setup. What are the odds your everyday theif would be actually skilled enough to hack the security cameras to either spy or turn them off. Is there much of this reported from people who have been burglarized that had wifi systems or not. I know anything in the house that has cameras and is connected to the network the NSA is recording anyways it's sucks but can't.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

im 101 % sure that unless you have a home where they think theyl get a few 100-k worth of stuff laying around ------( after fencers cut)---- your thief will go through that much trouble
and even if you do have that much pricy crap laying around --their more likely to just blackmail you with the footage of you cheating with the babysitter /maid/???
and 3rd what were you thinking when you put that outfit together earlier ,please turn off the computer or put the piece of tape back over it


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

why did you look in the mirror ???


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Well, Unless its solar powered most cameras are not wireless, Even so called wireless wifi cameras require power. If your going to run power you might was well get a wired camera and do power over ethernet for a single cable install. Keeping the signal off the air reduces hacking options, but doesnt stop it.


----------



## Xperthunter (Mar 30, 2015)

I sell and install various systems for home, farm, small business, and rural use. There are a thousand companies, but for my own home i use one in particular (PM me and i'll give you the name); I wont mention them here because thats not what its about, and i dont make any kickback from any vendor. Anyway; Define your need, and what you need installed, then choose the best system. As Gary said, a POE (Power over Ethernet) system allows for a single cable install, but still requires cable runs from a central location, a "Wireless" setup, means its using a wireless internet signal, but still needs power, while some do have batteries, their terrably unreliable, so you still need to power the device. This works well in places where theres no attic, you can drill a 3/8 hole from the exterrior through a waterproof box to the interrior, and plug into an existing outlet, or add an an outlet. an old "wired" analog system also is a single cable run from a central location. 

Overall tips: 
1. ONVIF - the industry has standardized in the last 2 years; An ONVIF camera can be put on the same system as any ONVIF recorder and other ONVIF cameras. This is a global open standard, and you can now mix and match the best parts from various vendors.
2. Hacking - Not really an issue; Remember the camera wont stop somone, but neither will a lock; A determined theif will come in anyway; The presence of the camera will act as a big deterant, why go for the guy with cameras if theres somone else without. The video from the camera can then be used as evidence after the fact. 
3. WAN connected vs Local; If you have a very remote site with no ISP, its often best to just store locally to an NVR (Networked Video Recorder) These are small, easy to hide, and hard for an intruder to find. If you are graced with unlimited internet and a high speed connection, then you can add the fun features like motion and time based alerts texted to your phone, cloud based reporting, and even a direct upload to a police line. 
4. Motion & Time Reporting; +90% of your camera's life will be spent looking at nothing of importance. Propperly setting your motion, sound, and timed reporting will allow you to catch everything important, without wasting your storage. 

General: 
5. A 4 camera ONVIF in HD (3 outdoor day/night weatherproof + 1 indoor wide angle day/night), an NVR, a 1TB hard drive for your NVR and all associated accessories i sell installed for $700; You can DIY it for about $480; Set appropritely, this will give you 90d of recording, and then it just overrites starting at the oldest. This is my most common install. PTZ cameras while cool, arent worth it...just my 2c.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

There are very few instances where a wireless camera system makes sense. As others have noted, the best option is wired via Ethernet. 

Also, don't skimp on the cost. With surveillance systems you get what you pay for. IMO, get a system at least 1080p and upgrade the hard drive to store more data.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Hitch said:


> T
> Also, don't skimp on the cost. With surveillance systems you get what you pay for. IMO, get a system at least 1080p and upgrade the hard drive to store more data.


Also keep in mind, you will find plenty of camera's claiming 1080p but absolutely crappy video. IN many cases the seller/marketer is just lying. This very common with Chinese retailers. Sorry but contrary to what you see on ebay your not getting a 1080p camera for 15. Check the actual resolution, 1280 x 720 minimum. Another issue is range. Many of the low cost units are 3-5 meters, Thats not that far when its mounted up on a building. Also check for nighttime lumination, Many low cost unit uses cheap red LED that are visiable, you want infrared leds so the camera doesnt stick out like sore thumb at night.


----------



## edwardcharette (Dec 5, 2016)

Bungiex88 said:


> looking at getting a security camera system for my house. I'd like to go wireless so it's easier to setup. What are the odds your everyday theif would be actually skilled enough to hack the security cameras to either spy or turn them off. Is there much of this reported from people who have been burglarized that had wifi systems or not. I know anything in the house that has cameras and is connected to the network the NSA is recording anyways it's sucks but can't.


Take few simple precautions to make your security system sturdy by enabling encryption , protecting admin software using a username and password difficult to guess, updating firmware at regular intervals. Security alarm monitoring services suggest using VPN to further restrict access to your network
The wireless hacking tools are of two types, one to sniff the network and the other to hack WEP/WPA keys. Hacking is no longer new and is a common occurrence. Anyone can hack your wep wifi with variety of tools available. 
WEP is least secure and if your network is WPA with WPS pin default setup, expect hacking anytime.


----------

